# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Shg Erektionsstörungen Stuttgart informiert

## GüntherS

Am *Samstag, 16. Juni 2007*, findet von *10 bis 16 Uhr* ein Aktionstag der Stuttgarter Selbsthilfegruppen im Treffpunkt Rotebühlplatz (Rotebühlplatz 28, 70173 Stuttgart) statt. Die Selbsthilfegruppe Erektionsstörungen Stuttgart wird mit einem Informationsstand vertreten sein. Innerhalb des Rahmenprogramms werde ich um 15 Uhr einen Vortrag zum Thema "Erektionsstörungen - vom Tabu zur Herausforderung" halten. Alle, die sich über Erektionsstörungen oder die Selbsthilfegruppe informieren wollen, sind herzlich eingeladen.

----------

